# Synthroid to armour conversion



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone know what the conversion is for synthroid to armour? I was on 50mcg of synthroid and the doc switched me to 15mg of Armour. According to some research that is not equivalent.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypocrazy said:


> Does anyone know what the conversion is for synthroid to armour? I was on 50mcg of synthroid and the doc switched me to 15mg of Armour. According to some research that is not equivalent.


There is no equivalent. They are 2 completely different pharmaceuticals. Your doc is right on and I will presume you are to go in for labs in 6 to 8 weeks for further titration?

Your doc will no doubt titrate by 15 mg. increments until you are euthyroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> There is no equivalent. They are 2 completely different pharmaceuticals.


Because of the above your FT-3 will run considerably higher than your FT-4.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Beware of the conversion charts floating around out there by the drug manufacturers. In some ways I think they are erring on the side of caution, with somewhat lower doses of desiccated product spelled out as equivalent to straight levothyroxine. I can't blame them, though. With the negative attitude from some doctors and other drug companies, they are probably doing a little CYA.


----------

